# Thoughts on Barça-Madrid of the King's Cup(1st half)



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

...Fotsis is a great player, not just an average starter for Europe... Varejao isn't a bust... Bennett should be listed on these 'TOP PGs in Europe' lists... Nacho Rodriguez sucks, his role on Barça is to injure the rival PG...I like Victor Sada, he could be the new Calderón... and Drejer hasn't played a single minute...


and actually Real Madrid is probably the best offensive team in Europe


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Drejer, 6 pts (2/3 in 3's) and 2 rebs in 4 minutes... and benched


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Who won?


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Barça won. 80x79


----------



## Blanca_jugona_14 (Feb 28, 2004)

Hi!!
Barça won the match, and they will play the semi.finals versus DKV, but Barça has a big problem, bacouse Navarro brije a finger of his hand. In my opinion this player is very important for the barça and now they will have problem to play the final.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blanca_jugona_14</b>!
> Hi!!
> Barça won the match, and they will play the semi.finals versus DKV, but Barça has a big problem, bacouse Navarro brije a finger of his hand. In my opinion this player is very important for the barça and now they will have problem to play the final.


Hi! are you from the acb.com forum?? I'm Rivers Cuomo from there..

While Navarro is a key player for Barça, Barça is better than Joventut still without 'la bomba', I think Drejer will make a good game and help the team...


----------

